# المنتدى منتدى البوكسات الأصلية والبرامج المحمية .:: Original Boxes ::. قسم بوكسات الأجهزة الصينية ( Chinese Phones Boxes ) قسم Volcano Box  VolcanoBox Inferno Unitool v1.1.5 Added Samsung FRP in Download Mode & in ADB Mode

## mohamed73

* Unitool V1.1.5* * What's new ?*    * Added Samsung FRP Remove in Download Mode (beta)*  *Supported till 2016 patched** Supported Model list* *SM-G3815*  *SM-G3818**SM-G3818**SM-G3819**SM-G386T**SM-G386T1**SM-G386W**SM-G388F t**SM-G5108**SM-G5108Q**SM-G5109**SM-G5308W**SM-G5309W**SM-G530A**SM-G530BT**SM-G530F**SM-G530FQ**SM-G530FZ**SM-G530H**SM-G530M**SM-G530P**SM-G530Y**SM-G531F**SM-G531Y**SM-G5700**SM-G6000**SM-G600F**SM-G600FY**SM-G600S**SM-G6100**SM-G710**SM-G7102**SM-G7102T**SM-G7105**SM-G7105L**SM-G710K**SM-G710L**SM-G710S**SM-G7200**SM-G7202**SM-G720AX**SM-G720NO**SM-G730A**SM-G730M**SM-G730W8**SM-G7508Q**SM-G7509**SM-G750A**SM-G750F**SM-G750H**SM-G800H**SM-G800HQ**SM-G850A**SM-G850T**SM-G850W**SM-G860P**SM-G870A**SM-G870D**SM-G870F**SM-G870FO**SM-G870W**SM-G890A**SM-G891A**SM-G9006V**SM-G9006W**SM-G9008V**SM-G9008W**SM-G9009D**SM-G9009W**SM-G900A**SM-G900F**SM-G900FD**SM-G900FG**SM-G900H**SM-G900I**SM-G900K**SM-G900L**SM-G900M**SM-G900MD**SM-G900P**SM-G900S**SM-G900T**SM-G900T1**SM-G900T2**SM-G900T3**SM-G900V**SM-G900W8**SM-G901F**SM-G906K**SM-G906L**SM-G906S**SM-G9105**SM-G910S**SM-G9200**SM-G9208**SM-G9209**SM-G920P**SM-G920R4**SM-G925P**SM-G928P**SM-G9300**SM-G9308**SM-G930P**SM-G930T**SM-G930T1**SM-G930U**SM-G930V**SM-G9350**SM-G935P**SM-G935T**SM-G935T1**SM-G935U**SM-G935V**SM-J100F**SM-J100FN**SM-J100G**SM-J100M**SM-J100MU**SM-J100MV**SM-J100VPP**SM-J100Y**SM-J105M**SM-J110F**SM-J110G**SM-J110M**SM-J3110**SM-J3119**SM-J320P**SM-J320YZ**SM-J500F**SM-J500FN**SM-J500G**SM-J500H**SM-J500M**SM-J500NO**SM-J500Y**SM-J5108**SM-J510F**SM-J510FN**SM-J510G**SM-J510H**SM-J510K**SM-J510L**SM-J510MN**SM-J510N**SM-J510S**SM-J510UN**SM-J7108**SM-N750**SM-N7500Q**SM-N7502**SM-N7505**SM-N7505L**SM-N900**SM-N9000Q**SM-N9002**SM-N9005**SM-N900A**SM-N900K**SM-N900L**SM-N900P**SM-N900S**SM-N900T**SM-N900V**SM-N900W8**SM-N910A**SM-N910F**SM-N910G**SM-N910P**SM-N910T**SM-N910V**SM-N910W8**SM-N9150**SM-N915A**SM-N915D**SM-N915F**SM-N915FY**SM-N915G**SM-N915S**SM-N915T**SM-N915W8**SM-N9200**SM-N9208**SM-N920P**SM-N9300**SM-N930A**SM-N930P**SM-N930R4**SM-N930T**SM-N930U**SM-N930W8**SM-P350**SM-P350**SM-P355**SM-P355C**SM-P355M**SM-P355Y**SM-P550**SM-P555**SM-P555C**SM-P555K**SM-P555L**SM-P555M**SM-P555S**SM-P555Y**SC-01C**SC-01D**SC-01E**SC-01F**SC-01G**SC-02B**SC-02C**SC-02E**SC-02F**SC-03D**SC-03E**SC-04**SC-04E**SC-04F**SC-04G**SC-05D**SC-05G**SC-06D**SCH-I435**SCH-I545**SCH-I959**SCH-M490**SCH-M710**SCH-M715**SCH-M719**SCH-R960**SCH-W200**SCH-W210**SCH-W240**SCH-W270**SCH-W290**SCH-W300**SCH-W330**SCH-W350**SCH-W360**SCH-W80**SCH-W390**SCH-W390M**SCH-W410**SCH-W420**SCH-W450**SCH-W460**SCH-W460R**SCH-W510**SCH-W550**SCH-W560**SCH-W570**SCH-W580**SCH-W590**SCH-W690**SCH-W720**SCH-W740**SCH-W750**SCH-W760**SCH-W770**SCH-W780**SCH-W830**SCH-W850**SCH-W850I**SCH-W860**SCH-W880**SCH-W890**SCH-W900**SCH-W910**SCH-W920**SCH-W930**SCH-W940**SCL24**SGH-A767**SGH-A777**SGH-A847**SGH-A847D**SGH-A847M**SGH-A847R**SGH-A877**SGH-A887**SGH-A927**SGH-I187**SGH-I257**SGH-I257M**SGH-I317**SGH-I317M**SGH-I337**SGH-I337M**SGH-I337Z**SGH-I407**SGH-I437**SGH-I437P**SGH-I437Z**SGH-I497**SGH-I527**SGH-I527M**SGH-I537**SGH-I547**SGH-I547C**SGH-I577S**GH-I677**SGH-I677L**SGH-I677T**SGH-I717**SGH-I717D**SGH-I717M**SGH-I717R**SGH-I727**SGH-I727R**SGH-I747**SGH-I747D**SGH-I747M**SGH-I757M**SGH-I777**SGH-I827**SGH-I827D**SGH-I847**SGH-I8700**SGH-I897**SGH-I917**SGH-I917R**SGH-I937**SGH-I957**SGH-I957D**SGH-I957M**SGH-I957R**SGH-I997**SGH-I997R**SGH-M819N**SGH-M919**SGH-M919M**SGH-M919V**SGH-S730M**SGH-T199**SGH-T359**SGH-T399**SGH-T399N**SGH-T469**SGH-T469V**SGH-T469W**SGH-T479**SGH-T479B**SGH-T499**SGH-T499V**SGH-T499Y**SGH-T589**SGH-T589R**SGH-T589W**SGH-T599**SGH-T599N**SGH-T599V**SGH-T669**SGH-T679**SGH-T679M**SGH-T699**SGH-T759**SGH-T769**SGH-T779**SGH-T839**SGH-T879**SGH-T889**SGH-T889v**SGH-T899m**SGH-T939**SGH-T959**SGH-T959p**SGH-T959v**SGH-T989**SGH-T989d**SGH-T999**SGH-T999l**SGH-T999n**SGH-T999v**SHV-E110S**SHV-E120K**SHV-E120L**SHV-E120S**SHV-E140S**SHV-E150S**SHV-E160K**SHV-E160L**SHV-E160S**SHV-E170K**SHV-E170L**SHV-E170S**SHV-E210K**SHV-E250K**SHV-E250S**SHV-E270K**SHV-E270S**SHV-E275S**SHV-E300K**SHV-E300L**SHV-E300S**SHV-E330K**SHV-E330L**SHV-E330S**SHV-E470S**SHV-E500L**SHV-E500S**SHW-A110K**SHW-A110S**SHW-A130**SHW-A160S**SHW-A180S**SHW-A210S**SHW-A220S**SHW-A250K**SHW-A250S**SHW-A300S**SHW-M100S**SHW-M110S**SHW-M130K**SHW-M180S**SHW-M190S**HW-M350S**SHW-M250K**SHW-M250S**SHW-M340S**SHW-M440S**SM-A310F**SM-A310FD**SM-A310M**SM-A310MD**SM-A310N0**SM-A310Y**SM-A510F**SM-A510FD**SM-A510K**SM-A510L**SM-A510M**SM-A510MD**SM-A510S**SM-A510Y**SM-A510Y**SM-A710F**SM-A710FD**SM-A710K**SM-A710L**SM-A710M**SM-A710MD**SM-A710S**SM-A710Y**SM-A800F**SM-A800I**SM-A800IZ**SM-A800S**SM-A800YZ**SM-G150NO**SM-G150NK**SM-G150NL**SM-G150NS**SM-G155S**SM-G389F**SM-G5500**SM-G550F**SM-G550FY**SM-G550T**SM-G550T1**SM-G550T2**SM-G570F**SM-G570M**SM-G570Y**SM-G610F**SM-G610FD**SM-G610FZ**SM-G610K**SM-G610L**SM-G610M**SM-G610S**SM-G610Y**SM-G800F**SM-G800I**SM-G800M**SM-G800Y**SM-G850F**SM-G850FQ**SM-G850K**SM-G850L**SM-G850M**SM-G850S**SM-G850Y**SM-G903F**SM-G903FD**SM-G903M**SM-G903W**SM-G920A**SM-G920AZ**SM-G920D**SM-G920F**SM-G920FD**SM-G920FZ**SM-G920I**SM-G920K**SM-G920L**SM-G920S**SM-G920T**SM-G920T1**SM-G920W8**SM-G9250**SM-G9250A**SM-G9250F**SM-G9250FQ**SM-G925I**SM-G925K**SM-G925L**SM-G925S**SM-G925T**SM-G925T1**SM-G925W8**SM-G9287**SM-G9287C**SM-G928C**SM-G928F**SM-G928G**SM-G928I**SM-G928K**[SM-G928L**SM-G928NO**SM-G928S**SM-G928T**SM-G928W8**SM-G930F**SM-G930FD**SM-G930K**SM-G930L**SM-G930S**SM-G930W8**SM-G935F**SM-G935FD**SM-G935K**SM-G935L**SM-G935S**SM-G935W8**SM-J120A**SM-J120AZ**SM-J120F**SM-J120FN**SM-J120G**SM-J120M**SM-J120P**SM-J120W**SM-J120ZN**SM-J200BT**SM-J200F**SM-J200G**SM-J200GU**SM-J200M**SM-J200Y**SM-J320A**SM-J320AZ**SM-J320W8**SM-J321AZ**SM-J700F**SM-J700H**SM-J700M**SM-J700T**SM-J700T1**SM-J710F**SM-J710FD**SM-J710FN**SM-J710FZ**SM-J710GN**SM-J710K**SM-J710MN**SM-N910C**SM-N910K**SM-N910L**SM-N910S**SM-N910U**SM-N9916K**SM-N916L**SM-N916S**SM-N920C**SM-N920CD**SM-N920F**SM-N920G**SM-N920I**SM-N920K**SM-N920L**SM-N920S**SM-N920T**SM-N920W8**SM-N930F**SM-N930FD**SM-N930K**SM-N930L**SM-N930S  Some phones may give some error like "Dev Failed" etc so you have to flash with other firmware ver and try again.these all models are supported but their all security patched are not supportedif after change firmware still getting failed then that patch is not supportedif you get error custom binary not supported by frp enaled devices then that kind of devices are not supportedplease use it on windows 7* * Added Samsung FRP Remove in ADB (beta)*  *You have to enable ADB by flashing SBoot or Combination file to get access in adb and after you can do with inferno*    *Download Now : 
 الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]
 الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]   الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]    الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ] 
* VOLCANO BOX FULLY ACTIVATED : 129 USD only 
* VOLCANO DONGLE ( Inferno ) : 69 USD only
BUY THE BEST... BE THE BEST   INFERNO TOOL 100% FREE for 1 Month for All VOLCANO BOX 
MERAPI TOOL 100% free for All VOLCANO BOX ( no time limit ) Request from VolcanoTeam... VolcanoTeam Requesting you to please Recommend INFERNO to all of your Friends. Talk 
with those who have VolcanoBox who don't have Merapi or Who have Merapi Activated Please ask 
them Just Try to use Inferno and Feel the Difference. i hope those guys will Enjoy alot.
    Please ask your Friends to USE Inferno.
    All VolcanoBox Users Please try Inferno MTK &  Inferno SPD. you will simply love it.   WE ARE NOT HERE TO TAKE PART. WE ARE HERE TO TAKE OVER*     				__________________
 Best Regards
Faisal_Computer
General Manager
GPGIndustries

----------

